# Little survey here !



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Since here in quebec we don't have too much drywall store , i have to buy online ... So wich one is best ? All-wall or walltools ? Or gave me your dealer online source ! Tks


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Both are good ! Look here too.


http://drywallzone.com/
http://lousdrywall.com/
http://www.mississaugahardware.com/store/


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Walltools these guys are awesome . When you can call and talk to the owner that's customer service brandon had become like family . There nobody out thee that will treat you any better.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Wall Tools are great first time I ordered from there UPS dinged me with an unexpected $60 "brokerage fee" for my nail spotter, I told wall tools and they gave me a $100 credit and since then they have added a USPS option for shipping that doesn't have an extra charge for coming across the border. the last tools i ordered got here in a week.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

As most of you know I am in the process of transferring to "the tools " . I don't typically have time to talk about them during "normal business hours". 
I said that to say this , Brandon @ Walltools has went above and beyond the realm of customer service .
He has spent time with me after hours answering my silly questions and guiding me on which tools are best for my needs and my budget .
I was talking to him last night @930pm through e-mail , and by the way I have not spent a dime in his store YET, but Iwill be soon.
I look forward to doing business with someone who puts customer service first! And Brandon truly does:thumbsup:


----------

